# Photo of Tom Welling in the Smallville Superman Suit - Spoiler



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

http://www.comicbookmovie.com/fansites/tenaciousbt/news/?a=8833


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Looks photoshopped to me. And what's with the purple?


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Yeah that looks jacked up.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

http://scifiwire.com/2009/07/revealed-smallvilles-vers.php

Scifiwire is reporting about this new suit. It's looking more legit.


----------



## the928guy (Sep 30, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Looks photoshopped to me. And what's with the purple?


I guess red+blue blur = purple blur. Yecch.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Big YEECH!!!!

The guy has been wearing red and blue in leiu of the suit for so long. Let him at least have a red and blue suit. That looks like a losing design from Project runway.


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

Yeeeeahh... I try not be critical of things before they officially come across my screen but under no circumstances does this look like a good idea (based on this photo). I'm fine with the design but they can't seriously be sending Superman around in a purple suit... can they? Does red and blue make purple, is that the thinking behind it? Because I'm actually kind of baffled, lol


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Is this the new metro-sexual Superman?


----------



## robbhimself (Sep 13, 2006)

the lighting doesn't even look right, the right side of his face (his right) has the light source, the left side of the suit (his left) has the light. can't believe that's an "official release" photo.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

That's just wrong in so many ways.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

If you go to the site it says it was a fan made creation.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I'm not sure it's a good idea to put him in any form-fitting suit, anyway. Stick with slightly looser clothes, I think.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

How could anyone be fooled by that? That's probably the worst Photoshops I've ever seen.


----------



## MrGreg (May 2, 2003)

It's FabulousMan!


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Malcontent said:


> http://scifiwire.com/2009/07/revealed-smallvilles-vers.php
> 
> Scifiwire is reporting about this new suit. It's looking more legit.


This link returns "URL Not Found".


----------



## IDSmoker (Apr 11, 2004)

it's his "Super-Pimp" suit?


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

> WB contacted us to remove the image and so we complied. They wanted to make it clear that the image was nothing like the new super suit. We're still waiting for an explanation why a fan made image that is nothing like the real suit would cause such an uproar. Stay tuned.


Uh, because it made everyone involved look like idiots maybe?


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

MickeS said:


> Uh, because it made everyone involved look like idiots maybe?


No, because the fan made one is probably better than what they will use.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Philosofy said:


> No, because the fan made one is probably better than what they will use.


Could be that too. Which doesn't contradict what I said above though.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

"Where is my super suit!"


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I don't watch the show, but didn't the makers of the show say that Supes would never wear a suit in this show?


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

MickeS said:


> I don't watch the show, but didn't the makers of the show say that Supes would never wear a suit in this show?


Yeah but that was when the show first started and I don't think they thought it would last this long!


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

And technically they said "no flights no tights" 

They have allready cheated on the first one and if they use the suit in this thread technically they will hold true to no tights too.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

MickeS said:


> I don't watch the show, but didn't the makers of the show say that Supes would never wear a suit in this show?


They were apparently pretty coy at San Diego, but it sounds like he's getting A Superman costume, but not THE Superman costume.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

dswallow said:


> I'm not sure it's a good idea to put him in any form-fitting suit, anyway. Stick with slightly looser clothes, I think.


I don't see anything wrong with him in that pic. Are you saying he's not in good shape?


MickeS said:


> Uh, because it made everyone involved look like idiots maybe?


Or maybe it's because the fan made image is being presented at other sites all over the web (like this one) as something official, and they're embarrassed to be associated with such dreck.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

JimSpence said:


> This link returns "URL Not Found".


The link was "live" a few hours ago. The website must have took the photo down.


----------



## Roommate (Apr 23, 2003)

Malcontent said:


> The link was "live" a few hours ago. The website must have took the photo down.


While it was up, there was a commenter on the story who pointed out this was indeed a photoshop, specifically of Keanu Reeves' clothing from "The Matrix" poster:


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Which villian has his lair in the 'Dental Technology' building in the background?

Dr. Teeth?


----------



## anom (Apr 18, 2005)

I'm pretty sure that when you put "spoiler" in a thread title, you aren't supposed to explain exactly what the spoiler is in the title too.


----------

